# 5 items for a new soap maker



## 4joy (Jun 18, 2011)

I just decided 2 days ago to start making my own M&P soap. What I know so far is what I've learned on-line. If there are must have items for a newbie, what are the top 5? I really want to get started, but don't know where to begin. I'm sure you have been asked this a hundred times....thank you for any help you can give me. 

joy


----------



## Fullamoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Glass measuring cups to melt your soap in the microwave
Fragrance oils or Essential Oils for scent
Non-bleeding colors for melt & pour soap (check out Brambleberry.com)
Fun molds (don't have to purchase, use your imagination - anything plastic)
Something to wrap your soaps in once they've hardened (saran wrap or cellophane bags)


----------



## Fullamoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Oops - one last thing, melt and pour soap base (I like to use a goats milk base and translucent base)!


----------



## birdcharm (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, 

These aren't the top five, but they are some needed items, (I think) ...

small scale for weighing (doesn't need to be digital, just something that weighs in ounces, grams)

utensils, cups, trays, etc. that you only use for your soaps and nothing else

mist bottle for spritzing

eye dropper for colorant or scents (or turret caps for bottles)

waxed paper / tray for releasing from mold

~ Kathy


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 19, 2011)

1. glass pyrex containers or a double boiler set up to melt your soap base

2. rubbing alcohol and a mist sprayer bottle
a. It's used to get rid of the bubbles after pouring
b. If you are doing layers, you need to spray the first layer with rubbing alcohol before you pour the second layer otherwise your layers won't stick. 

3. Thermometers can be helpful when layering/embedding so that your soap won't be too hot and melt the other layer/embeds. 

4. Molds: 
a. You can use any type of flexible plastic for a mold like tupperware/rubbermaid etc. 
b. Silicone baking pans can also be used as molds, bread loaf, 8 x8 cake, and cupcake molds work great
c. purchace molds from Mp soap suppliers, I myself prefer silicone ones as they are easier to unmold. 

5. quality fragrances and/or essential oils 

6 quality colorants 

ETA oh yeah, you need something to wrap the soaps in like plastic wrap. I prefer the walmart brand strech wrap.


----------



## 4joy (Jun 20, 2011)

Such wonderful replies! Thank you to each one of you. 

Do you also suggest a microwave to just use for soap and no food?


----------



## Fullamoon (Jun 20, 2011)

I just use my regular microwave. But the outside gets tacky with soap from my fingers. Just wipe it down after use.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jun 20, 2011)

4joy said:
			
		

> Such wonderful replies! Thank you to each one of you.
> 
> Do you also suggest a microwave to just use for soap and no food?



I suggest using a double-boiler - no microwave. It heats more evenly and is easier to monitor that way.


----------



## llineb (Jun 21, 2011)

Ha...we need to change the subject of this thread to the top 20 things a new soaper needs... and more! 

Just don't spend all your money on molds...you might end up wanting to do loaf mold soaps more often and end up will a huge shelf of individual molds that you never use like me. 

Save your money for quality bases and fragrances!

Happy soaping!


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jul 15, 2011)

Lots of pyrex measuring cups and lots of paper cups(not styrafoam) ask  me how I know!


----------



## Catmehndi (Jul 15, 2011)

AZ Soaper said:
			
		

> Lots of pyrex measuring cups and lots of paper cups(not styrafoam) ask  me how I know!


HAHAHA!


----------



## Mune (Jul 16, 2011)

llineb said:
			
		

> Ha...we need to change the subject of this thread to the top 20 things a new soaper needs... and more!
> 
> Just don't spend all your money on molds...you might end up wanting to do loaf mold soaps more often and end up will a huge shelf of individual molds that you never use like me.
> 
> ...


I completely agree on this one. When I started a few years ago I slowly started collecting molds. Now I prefer just to do loaves, so much easier and keeps my finished products uniform when being stored. Plus the shaped molds are a little better when you get going good. If you do not spend themoney on good quality ones, then you will be producing shapes from a mold that will probably crack or break after only a few uses.


----------

